# Green Means Go



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Anyone of those pics would be perfect as the official picture of mallards. Do you use any photo editing technology? Seriously amazing. Those woodies are quite a find.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Friggin fantastic photos Brett, though I don't see any woodies, but that's ok, that idiot feller is 'special'.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks IWAB, and muchas gracias too.

I have Photoshop, but I hardly know how to use it to be honest. I add borders to the photos and that sort of thing, but the images are straight off the camera other than that.

This year I am planning to learn more about it.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

You interested in trying to get out this year? When have you been going out?


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> You interested in trying to get out this year? When have you been going out?


Yes! I took all the duck shots this morning, and scouted the eagle lands too. There are about 30 of them now, and still climbing.

I am going to be doing a lot of shooting 2/6 to 2/11, and have the 9th-11th off work. If the birds keep hanging where they have been, evenings will be the best. Let me know if any of those days, or several, work for you.


----------



## troutwhisperer (Jan 1, 2009)

Dang dude these are awesome pictures.!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Love em.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Awesome, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

Those are some great ducks in flight picture man you sure take some great pictures.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

The best!


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

WOW! That is some excellent shooting, thanks for sharing. The colors are perfect, perfect lighting.


----------



## rockymountainelk (Jan 18, 2009)

Great pics i love to see them up close like that.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Great pic there. nice job


----------

